# Excel600b cutlery storage



## deadeyedick (Apr 13, 2011)

We are waiting to pick up our 2011 model Excel 600b this Friday but have noticed there is no longer any dedicated cutlery storage, has anybody else had this problem and if so what have they done about it? We have spoken to Auto Trail and they glibly tell us there is no longer any cutlery storage (although their current brochure and website says there is!!) as they have fitted a bigger oven unit. Do we have a trade discriptions issue here? 
Deadeyedick


----------

